# Recovered



## Shadow Cat (May 3, 2005)

Hello, I don't know if any of you guys remember me, I haven't been on here for months. I realized what was causing my DR. It was stress from not being able to make friends at school mainly. This year, I was able to become friends with this one girl, and I was able to become more social with the help of my psychologist. I haven't had an intense episode of DR for a while now. I guess it's possible to have a relapse, but I'm fine now. Occasionally flourescent lights bother me, but that's it. Hope everyone else here is doing well and recovers like I did.


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

That's terrific news! I'm so glad to hear it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

Cool!


----------

